# stromstoßrelais mit step7 v5.2 programmieren....



## Pascal2002 (30 Mai 2004)

hallo,

ich bin neuling und hab schon ein kleines problem..... 

und zwar....wie programmier ich ein stromstoßrelais?

ich hab 3 taster und eine lampe.....

ganz einfache schaltung ich weis....aber ich kriegs nicht gebacken....


mfg

pascal


----------



## Markus (30 Mai 2004)

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=232&highlight=flipflop


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2004)

*Stromstosschalter*

Hier ein Beispiel:

   O     E      0.0
   O     E      0.1
   O     E      0.2
      ZV    Z      1
      BLD   101
      NOP   0
      NOP   0
      U     M     21.1
      R     Z      1
      NOP   0
      LC    Z      1
      T     MW    20
      U     Z      1
      =     A      4.0


----------



## Ralf (3 Juni 2004)

:?:

```
O E 0.1
O E 0.2
O E 0.3
UN M 0.0
= M 0.1

U M 0.1
UN A0.1
S A 0.1

U M 0.1
U A0.1
R A 0.1

O E 0.1
O E 0.2
O E 0.3
= M0.0
```


----------



## Pascal2002 (3 Juni 2004)

gibt es auch ne lösung mit SR-gliedern? ohne flankenabfrage....etc


----------



## Ralf (3 Juni 2004)

Ohne (in iregendeiner Form) die Flanke abzufragen geht's nicht

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Harry (3 Juni 2004)

Ralf:

bist du sicher dass das so läuft?


----------



## Ralf (3 Juni 2004)

Wenn ich mich nicht ganz getäuscht haben sollte (mal auskommentieren, bin Zuhause ,keie SPS, kein PLCSIM, nicht mal Step 7; dafür aber Krombacher am Start ) :wink: 

```
O E 0.1 // Hier Fängt die Flankenabfrage an
O E 0.2
O E 0.3
UN M 0.0  // Der kaum zu vermeidende Flankenmerker
= M 0.1 // Ist bei Fl. Positiv 1

U M 0.1 // Wenn Fl. Posi
UN A0.1 //  Ist der Ausgang Aus
S A 0.1 // mach an

U M 0.1 
U A0.1 // Ist der Ausgang an
R A 0.1 // mach Aus

O E 0.1 // zweiter Teil der Flankenabfrage
O E 0.2
O E 0.3
= M0.0 // Mach mir den Flankenmerker
```

Wieso eigentlich nicht?

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## sps-concept (3 Juni 2004)

*ohne Flanken*

Hier die Lösung ohne Flanken aufgebohrt auf 3 Taster. Reinkopieren und in KOP/FUP angucken...




```
Ansteuerung Lampe

      U(    
      O     E      0.0
      O     E      0.1
      O     E      0.2
      )     
      UN    M     10.1
      S     M     10.0
      U(    
      O     E      0.0
      O     E      0.1
      O     E      0.2
      )     
      U     M     10.1
      R     M     10.0
      U     M     10.0
      =     A      0.0

Hilfsmerker

      UN    E      0.0
      UN    E      0.1
      UN    E      0.2
      U     M     10.0
      S     M     10.1
      UN    E      0.0
      UN    E      0.1
      UN    E      0.2
      UN    M     10.0
      R     M     10.1
      NOP   0
```

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## sps-concept (3 Juni 2004)

*Ralfs Lösung geht nicht*

Hallo Ralf, geht definitiv nicht so wie dus gepostet hast


```
O E 0.1 // Hier Fängt die Flankenabfrage an 
O E 0.2 
O E 0.3 
UN M 0.0  // Der kaum zu vermeidende Flankenmerker 
= M 0.1 // Ist bei Fl. Positiv 1 

U M 0.1 // Wenn Fl. Posi 
UN A0.1 //  Ist der Ausgang Aus 
S A 0.1 // mach an                           <-- setzen

U M 0.1                                      <-- gleiche Flanke
U A0.1 // Ist der Ausgang an                 <-- gerade eingeschalten
R A 0.1 // mach Aus                          <-- und wieder weg

O E 0.1 // zweiter Teil der Flankenabfrage 
O E 0.2 
O E 0.3 
= M0.0 // Mach mir den Flankenmerker
```

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Ralf (3 Juni 2004)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht machst Du ja auch 'ne Art Flankenabfrage (es bleibte einem ja auch nichts Anderes übrig).
Gibt einem ja schon die Logik her:

Wann soll geschaltet werden?

Wenn der Taster gedrückt wird. (nicht wenn der Taster gedrückt ist)
also bei Änderung von 0 auf 1 auf dem Tastereingang
... und das heißt bei positiver Flanke

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Ralf (3 Juni 2004)

Au Backe, hast Recht  

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Ralf (3 Juni 2004)

```
O E 0.1 // Hier Fängt die Flankenabfrage an
O E 0.2
O E 0.3
UN M 0.0  // Der kaum zu vermeidende Flankenmerker
= M 0.1 // Ist bei Fl. Positiv 1

U M 0.1 // Wenn Fl. Posi
UN A0.1 //  Ist der Ausgang Aus
S A 0.1 // mach an                           <-- setzen
R M 0.1  // Ätsch (grins)

U M 0.1                                      <-- gleiche Flanke
U A0.1 // Ist der Ausgang an                 <-- gerade eingeschalten
R A 0.1 // mach Aus                          <-- und wieder weg


O E 0.1 // zweiter Teil der Flankenabfrage
O E 0.2
O E 0.3
= M0.0 // Mach mir den Flankenmerker
```


----------



## sps-concept (3 Juni 2004)

*Flanke*

Ja klar ists ne Art Flankenabfrage, aber eben mit Flipflop.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Ralf (3 Juni 2004)

Widme mich jetzt dem Krombacher (s.o.)


Gruß

Ralf


----------



## sps-concept (3 Juni 2004)

*Krombacher*

auf den Regenwald  :wink:


----------



## Balou (3 Juni 2004)

Moin

@sps-concept
coole sache dein Progi da wär ich nie drauf gekommen KOMPLIMENT auch wenn ich 3 mal drüber nachgedacht hab.
Kommt mir vor wie ne Schrittkette.

MfG Balou

P.S. man sieht viele wege führen nach Rom


----------



## Markus (4 Juni 2004)

ähhh...

hat ihr euch den link bzw das beispiel von martin glarner angeshaut?

ich meine besser gehts nicht, oder?


```
//Für AWL 
U E1.0 
FP M100.0 
X A1.0 
= A1.0
```


----------



## hg (4 Juni 2004)

hallo allerseits
In SCL geht es auch

VAR_INPUT
 a_In : BOOL; // Start Toggle
END_VAR

VAR_IN_OUT
 Toggle_Out  : BOOL; //  0 -> 1 
 FL_1        : BOOL; 
END_VAR

VAR_TEMP
 FL  : BOOL;   
END_VAR

BEGIN
FL   := a_In AND NOT FL_1;
FL_1 := a_in; 

IF FL = TRUE
 THEN
  Toggle_Out := Toggle_Out XOR A_IN;
END_IF;

mfG
hg


----------



## PLC JOE (4 Juni 2004)

Hallo Markus

Ganz meine Meinung 

Kurz und knakig


----------



## sps-concept (6 Juni 2004)

*Stromstossrelais*

Hallo @ all,

die Frage war ja: 



> gibt es auch ne lösung mit SR-gliedern? ohne flankenabfrage....etc



Und die hab ich gepostet. Klar das von Martin ist die ultimative Lösung. Aber manche Kunden wollen im "Hauptprogramm" kein AWL. Da müsste man das wieder auslagern. Und wenn man noch zusätzliche (unterschiedliche) Bedingungen für Ein- und Ausschalten braucht wirds schnell aufgeblähter als die S/R-Lösung. Da kommts nur in den entsprechenden Zweig rein.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

Hallo, 
hier ist auch noch ´ne kurze Lösung

      X(    
      U(    
      O     E      1.0                  // Abfrage Taster
      O     E      1.1
      O     E      1.2
      )     
      FP    M     20.0                  // Flankenauswertung Taster
      )     
      X     A      1.0                  // Exklusiv-Veroderung: Impulsm.mit Ausg.
      =     A      1.0                  // Ansteuerung Ausgang


----------



## Kleissler (14 Juni 2004)

*SR Funktion*

So funktioniert das mit SR

      U(    
      UN    E      0.1
      U     A      5.0
      S     M      5.0
      UN    E      0.1
      UN    A      5.0
      R     M      5.0
      U     M      5.0
      )     
      U     E      0.1
      R     A      5.0
      U     E      0.1
      UN    M      5.0
      S     A      5.0
      NOP   0


----------



## Ingo dV (15 Juni 2004)

*Jau Jau*

16 Binärteiler auf einmal - wie kann denn das?


```
L     MW    10                    // Hilfsword
      L     EW    10                    // Einschaltbedingungen
      T     MW    10                    // Hilfsword
      XOW                               // 
      L     EW    10                    // 
      UW                                // 
      L     AW    10                    // Ausgänge
      XOW                               // 
      T     AW    10                    // *** Eltako x16 :-)
```


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2004)

Versuchs mal so : In FUP

```
X(    
      U(    
      O     E      0.0
      O     E      0.1
      O     E      0.2
      )     
      FP    M      0.0
      )     
      X     A      0.0
      =     A      0.0
```


Gruß Schibi


----------

